# What agency handles your RRP licensing?



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

At the end of every year I normally go through all my insurance, licensing, etc., paperwork just to check on renewal dates and status. I don't know if I wasn't paying attention when I got my RRP certification and license, but yesterday I noticed for the first time that the Department of Health and Human Services in my state handles the licensing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

A lot of states adopted the rule, here is an overview.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Since March of last year, its been the Washington dept of commerce up in Olympia. They have been very helpful with any questions I have had. Im really glad they implimented their own program here.


----------

